# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  بعض الحكم الربانيه في أهمية الكعبة المشرفة للكون والناس أجمعين  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## thunderfot3

- هذا الموضوع فيه الكثير والكثير من المعلومات التى لا يعرفها الكثيرين - هذا الموضوع عندي منذ فترة طويله - تذكرته بعد رؤيتي لموضوع الأخ وليد الأمور على هذا الرابط : https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43487.html
بعنوان : علاج تاثير محطات المحمول وما شابة
- فرأيت ان افيد أخواني في المنتدى بنظرة شامله في بعض الحكم الربانيه في أهمية الكعبة المشرفة للكون والناس أجمعين
-هذا الموضوع عندي في كتيب ولم انقله من اي منتدى
-أرجو من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع في منتدى الاستراحه - انني وضعته فقط هنا كي يطلع عليه
- من يعرف من الاخوة اي معلومات اخرى في هذا الموضوع فيكتبها لنستفيد جميعا منها.
الموضوع بالصور :

----------


## ابراهيم احمد

ماشاء الله على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
جزاك الله خيرا على نشرها

----------


## najem

جزاك الله خيراً على النقل ...  :Asvc:  المقال يحوي ويستند على الكثير من المعلومات العلمية أتمنى إرفاق المصادر الخاصة بها بمعنى عندما نقول اكتشف العالم الفلاني كذا وكذا علينا ذكر المقالة أو المصدر العلمي الذي طرح ووثق فيه اكتشافه هذا ...فالمقالة هذه لوعرضتها على غير المسلم لن يقتنع بها دون ذكر الأبحاث التي استندت عليها ...أتمنى أن لا أفهم خطأ فطرحي هذا لتوخي الحرص والدقة وحتى لا نعطي للآخرين مستمسك علينا دون أن نشعر... فقد رأيت الكثير من الأكاذيب التي طرحت بحسن نية أو سوء نية تتحدث عن توثيق العلم لبعض المعجزات اكتشفنا لاحقاً أن لا أساس لها وهذا كما تعلم يعطي مفعول عكسي ويسيء أكثر مما يفيد ...كمثال على ذلك صورة القمر المشقوق التي انتشرت مؤخراً وادعى ناشرها أنها من ناسا ثم قرأت لاحقاً لشخص مسلم تحرى الموضوع أنه لا علاقة لناسا بها وأنها مفبركة بالفوتوشوب ...نفس الشيء لصورة الحرمين الشريفين التي نشرت أيضاً تظهرهما كما التقطا من الفضاء مضائين وكل ما حولهما مظلم ادخل على الجوجل إيرث وسترى بوضوح تأثير الفوتوشوب وهناك الكثير من الأمثلة الأخرى...أنا أدعو هنا كل مسلم أن يكون يقظاً وفطناً عند قراءة هكذا مقالات ولو كانت تتماشى مع عقائده وتتداعب مشاعره وأن يسأل دائماً عن المصدر فيما يتعلق بالاكتشافات العلمية... تحياتي :Eh S(7):

----------


## thunderfot3

> جزاك الله خيراً على النقل ...  المقال يحوي ويستند على الكثير من المعلومات العلمية أتمنى إرفاق المصادر الخاصة بها بمعنى عندما نقول اكتشف العالم الفلاني كذا وكذا علينا ذكر المقالة أو المصدر العلمي الذي طرح ووثق فيه اكتشافه هذا ...فالمقالة هذه لوعرضتها على غير المسلم لن يقتنع بها دون ذكر الأبحاث التي استندت عليها ...أتمنى أن لا أفهم خطأ فطرحي هذا لتوخي الحرص والدقة وحتى لا نعطي للآخرين مستمسك علينا دون أن نشعر... فقد رأيت الكثير من الأكاذيب التي طرحت بحسن نية أو سوء نية تتحدث عن توثيق العلم لبعض المعجزات اكتشفنا لاحقاً أن لا أساس لها وهذا كما تعلم يعطي مفعول عكسي ويسيء أكثر مما يفيد ...كمثال على ذلك صورة القمر المشقوق التي انتشرت مؤخراً وادعى ناشرها أنها من ناسا ثم قرأت لاحقاً لشخص مسلم تحرى الموضوع أنه لا علاقة لناسا بها وأنها مفبركة بالفوتوشوب ...نفس الشيء لصورة الحرمين الشريفين التي نشرت أيضاً تظهرهما كما التقطا من الفضاء مضائين وكل ما حولهما مظلم ادخل على الجوجل إيرث وسترى بوضوح تأثير الفوتوشوب وهناك الكثير من الأمثلة الأخرى...أنا أدعو هنا كل مسلم أن يكون يقظاً وفطناً عند قراءة هكذا مقالات ولو كانت تتماشى مع عقائده وتتداعب مشاعره وأن يسأل دائماً عن المصدر فيما يتعلق بالاكتشافات العلمية... تحياتي

 هذة المعلومات صحيحه ولكني لا أعرف كل المصادر ، ولكن عندي مثلا ندوة لبرنامج نور على نور حيث أستضاف الدكتور زغلول النجار وهو عالم جولوجيا معروف وتكلم عن موضوع وسطية مكه من العالم وعندي تسجيل الفيديو ، وليس كل شيىء يجب أن يثبت بالعلم الحديث لأن هناك أشياء آمنا بها من السلف الصالح مثل الأسراء والمعراج .......ألخ

----------


## thunderfot3

> ماشاء الله على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
> جزاك الله خيرا على نشرها

 مشكور على الحضور والتفاعل والرد وكنت أول عضو يرد ويستفيد من الموضوع

----------


## najem

> هذة المعلومات صحيحه ولكني لا أعرف كل المصادر ، ولكن عندي مثلا ندوة لبرنامج نور على نور حيث أستضاف الدكتور زغلول النجار وهو عالم جولوجيا معروف وتكلم عن موضوع وسطية مكه من العالم وعندي تسجيل الفيديو ، وليس كل شيىء يجب أن يثبت بالعلم الحديث لأن هناك أشياء آمنا بها من السلف الصالح مثل الأسراء والمعراج .......ألخ

 جزاك الله خيراً أخي على ما نقلته ... نعم نحن نؤمن بأشياء كثيرة ولا ننتظر إثبات العلم لها طالما ذكرت في القرآن الكريم أو في الحديث الشريف وأنا متفق معك تماماً في هذا. ماتطرقت له هو أننا عندما نريد الاستدلال بالعلم يجب أن تكون أدلتنا موثقة حتى تكون حجتنا قوية من الناحية العلمية وهذا منهج متبع في كل المجالات علمية وغير علمية وأنا هنا أتكلم بشكل عام عن ظاهرة موجودة كانت مقالتك مناسبة للتنويه عنها ... فائق الاحترام لشخصكم :Eh S(7):

----------


## ~MoRoO~

: 
:: مشــكور والله علـى الموضــوع الاكثــر من رائــع يعطيــك الف عافيــة والله لايحــرمنا منك :: 
:

----------

